# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  أكثر شيء مدهش في البشر

## &عاشقة الأحلام&

إن الأمور إذا التوت وتعقدت .. جاء الكريم من القضاء فحلها ..



توجهت الى حكيم لأسأله عن شىء يحيرني 

فسمعته ً يقول : "عن ماذا تريد أن تسأل؟" 

قلت :"ما هو أكثر شيء مدهش في البشر؟" 

فأجابني :"البشر! يملّون من الطفولة ، يسارعون ليكبروا ، ثم يتوقون ليعودوا أطفالاً ثانيةً" 


" يضيّعون صحتهم ليجمعوا المال ،ثم يصرفون المال ليستعيدوا الصحة" 


" يفكرون بالمستقبل بقلق ، وينسَون الحاضر، فلا يعيشون الحاضر ولا المستقبل" 


" يعيشون كما لو أنهم لن يموتوا أبداً ، و يموتون كما لو أنهم لم يعيشوا أبداً" 





....مرّت لحظات صمت ..... 



ثم سألت :"ما هي دروس الحياة التي على البشر أن يتعلّموها؟" 


فأجابني: 

"ليتعلّموا أنهم لا يستطيعون جَعل أحدٍٍ يحبهم،كل ما يستطيعون فعله هو جَعل أنفسهم محبوبين" 


"ليتعلموا ألاّ يقارنوا أنفسهم مع الآخرين " 


"ليتعلموا التسامح ويجرّبوا الغفران " 


" ليتعلموا أنهم قد يسبّبون جروحاً عميقةً لمن يحبون في بضع دقائق فقط، لكن قد يحتاجون لمداواتهم سنوات ٍطويلة " 


" ليتعلموا أن الإنسان الأغنى ليس من يملك الأكثر، بل هو من يحتاج الأقل" 


" ليتعلموا أن هناك أشخاص يحبونهم جداً ولكنهم لم يتعلموا كيف يظهروا أو يعبروا عن شعورهم" 


" ليتعلموا أن شخصين يمكن أن ينظرا إلى نفس الشيء و يَرَيَانِه بشكلٍ مختلف" 


"ليتعلموا أنه لا يكفي أن يسامح أحدهم الآخر، لكن عليهم أن يسامحوا أنفسهم أيضاً" 








هذا هو الانسان
خلق الله له العقل ليسعد فاستخدمه ليشقى



مـــنــــقـــــول


تحياتي العطره للجميع

&عاشقة الأحلام&

----------


## أمير العاشقين

أهلاً عزيزتي عاشقة الاحلام ..

يعطيش العافيه ..

وسلمت هاليدين على النقل الحلو ..

موضوع رائع عزيزتي الغاليه ..

لاتحرمينا من جديدك الحلو ..

عساش على القوة يااااااارب ..

تحياتي لك ..
أمير العاشقين ..

----------


## &عاشقة الأحلام&

الله يعافيك عزيزي امير 
شكراً للتواجد الحلو والطله الأحلى 
عسانا ما ننحرم منك ومن تواجدك الرائع
نورت الصفحه عزيزي 
عساك على القوه
دمت بود


تحياتي 
اختك في لله 
&عاشقة الأحلام&

----------


## P!nk Cream

شي راااااااااااااااااااائع  مرة مرة مرة حلو 

الله يعطيك العافية يا اختي عاشقة الأحلام

تحياتي ........
                    صغيرة بس خطيرة

----------


## القلب المرح

بصراحه موضوع في قمة التميز
يعطيك الله العافيه عالطرح
بارك الله فيك
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية اختي عاشقة الاحلام 

موضوع عن جد حلو ويستاهل نشكرك عليه 

وتسلمين وتحياتي لك خيتو 

ام محمد

----------


## safwat

بصراحه اختي تسلم ايدك على الكلام الجميل والرائع
صحيح منتي عودتينا دايما على شي جديد يعطيكي الف عافيي ومنستنا المزيد الحلو
صفوت

----------


## عبير الزهراء

الله يعطيك العافية اختي
كلمات في غاية الروعة....

----------


## بنت النور

حلو الموضوع 
شكرا لك على حسن النقل والاختيار

----------


## &عاشقة الأحلام&

يامرحبا فيك اختي صغيره 
شكراً للحظور عزيزتي 
دمتي بود




تحياتي
&عاشقة الأحلام&

----------


## &عاشقة الأحلام&

نورت الصفحه اخوي القلب المرح 
والله انت الي حظورك في قمة التميز
عساك على القوه عزيزي 
دمت بود


تحياتي 
&عاشقة الحلام&

----------


## &عاشقة الأحلام&

انتي الي تنشكر ي على حظورك الرائع عزيزتي 
عسانا ماننحرم من هالطله عزيزتي 
دمتي بود


تحياتي 
&عاشقة الأحلام&

----------


## الفاقدات

توجهت إلى حكيم لأسأله عن شيء يحيرني 

فسمعته ً يقول : "عن ماذا تريد أن تسأل؟" 

قلت :"ما هو أكثر شيء مدهش في البشر؟" 

فأجابني :"البشر! يملّون من الطفولة ، يسارعون ليكبروا ، ثم يتوقون ليعودوا أطفالاً ثانيةً" 

" يضيّعون صحتهم ليجمعوا المال ،ثم يصرفون المال ليستعيدوا الصحة" 

" يفكرون بالمستقبل بقلق ، وينسَون الحاضر، فلا يعيشون الحاضر ولا المستقبل" 

" يعيشون كما لو أنهم لن يموتوا أبداً ، و يموتون كما لو أنهم لم يعيشوا أبداً" 

مرّت لحظات صمت ..... 

ثم سألت :"ما هي دروس الحياة التي على البشر أن يتعلّموها؟" 


فأجابني: 

"ليتعلّموا أنهم لا يستطيعون جَعل أحدٍٍ يحبهم،كل ما يستطيعون فعله هو جَعل أنفسهم محبوبين" 

"ليتعلموا ألاّ يقارنوا أنفسهم مع الآخرين " 

"ليتعلموا التسامح ويجرّبوا الغفران " 

" ليتعلموا أنهم قد يسببون جروحاً عميقةً لمن يحبون في بضع دقائق فقط، لكن قد يحتاجون لمداواتهم سنوات ٍطويلة " 

" ليتعلموا أن الإنسان الأغنى ليس من يملك الأكثر، بل هو من يحتاج الأقل" 

" ليتعلموا أن هناك أشخاص يحبونهم جداً ولكنهم لم يتعلموا كيف يظهروا أو يعبروا عن شعورهم" 

" ليتعلموا أن شخصين يمكن أن ينظرا إلى نفس الشيء و يَرَيَانِه بشكلٍ مختلف" 

"ليتعلموا أنه لا يكفي أن يسامح أحدهم الآخر، لكن عليهم أن يسامحوا أنفسهم أيضاً"

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الله ..
عن جد دروس قيمه

وعبارات ما تخلو من الحكمه 

 ألف شكر ياالفاقدات

بإنتظار جديدك

----------


## نور الهدى

مشكورين على الحكم 

والله يعطيكم العافية 

ام محمد

----------


## ام باسم

اخي الفاقدات 
الف الف شكر على الطرح الرائع المفيد
لاعدمنا تواجدك بيننا 
اختك 
ام باسم

----------


## زمان

اخي الفاقدات 
 الف شكر على الطرح الرائع و المفيد
لاعدمنا تواجدك بيننا

----------


## الليل الأليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سلمت اناملك الفاقدات على الحكم الكبيره
وجعلها الله في ميزان اعملك و ننتظر منك المزيد.

               الليل الأليل

----------


## أمير الأحزان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صباح النور والانوار على عيونكم الحلوه ومشاعركم الفياضه

موضوع رائع بل جميل بل حقيقه في كل البشر 

اعجبني لما يحتويه من معاني جميله واقعيه فأحببت ان اضعه لكم 

لكي تدركوا كم اصبحنا نحن البشر معرفون وملموسون 

اضعه بين ايديكم اتمنى ان يدهشكم كما ادهشني 

..........


يقول أحد الأشخاص :

توجهت إلى حكيم لأسأله عن شىء يحيرني ..؟

فسمعته ً يقول : "عن ماذا تريد أن تسأل؟" 

قلت :"ما هو أكثر شيء مدهش في البشر؟" 

فأجابني : 

"البشر! يملّون من الطفولة ، يسارعون ليكبروا ، ثم يتوقون ليعودوا أطفالاً ثانيةً" 

" يضيّعون صحتهم ليجمعوا المال ،ثم يصرفون المال ليستعيدوا الصحة" 

" يفكرون بالمستقبل بقلق ، وينسَون الحاضر، فلا يعيشون الحاضر ولا المستقبل" 

" يعيشون كما لو أنهم لن يموتوا أبداً ، و يموتون كما لو أنهم لم يعيشوا أبداً" 

مرّت لحظات صمت .... 

ثم سألت : "ما هي دروس الحياة التي على البشر أن يتعلّموها؟" 

فأجابني: 

"ليتعلّموا أنهم لا يستطيعون جَعل أحدٍٍ يحبهم،كل ما يستطيعون فعله هو جَعل أنفسهم محبوبين" 

"ليتعلموا ألاّ يقارنوا أنفسهم مع الآخرين " 

"ليتعلموا التسامح ويجرّبوا الغفران " 

" ليتعلموا أنهم قد يسبّبون جروحاً عميقةً لمن يحبون في بضع دقائق فقط، لكن قد يحتاجون لمداواتهم سنوات ٍطويلة " 

" ليتعلموا أن الإنسان الأغنى ليس من يملك الأكثر، بل هو من يحتاج الأقل" 

" ليتعلموا أن هناك أشخاص يحبونهم جداً ولكنهم لم يتعلموا كيف يظهروا أو يعبروا عن شعورهم" 

" ليتعلموا أن شخصين يمكن أن ينظرا إلى نفس الشيء و يَرَيَانِه بشكلٍ مختلف" 

"ليتعلموا أنه لا يكفي أن يسامح أحدهم الآخر، لكن عليهم أن يسامحوا أنفسهم أيضاً"drawGradient()

----------


## نور الولاية

سلمت يمناك 
موضوع الرائع
لا عدمنك

----------


## أمير الأحزان

أختي ألم الفراق مشكورة على مروكم الكريم

تحياتيـ

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الشيء الملفت والواقعي فعلا ً

ان البني آدم مايعيش يومه ويستمتع بأحداثه  الحاصل انه اما يتحسر على يوم مضى أو يترقب يوم الغد ... متى نحس بجمال الشيء اللي نملكه ونستمتع فيه.

يعطيك العافيه  أمير الاحزان

----------


## ام باسم

بارك الله فيك 

الف شكر

----------


## صمت الجروح

يسلمو أخي


ربي يعطيك العافيه على هيك موضوع



ماننحرم من مشاركاتك




صمتـ الجروح .....

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يسلمو اخوي امير على الموضوع الحلو
وربي يعطيك العافيه
ولا ننحرم من جديدك
دمت بود   دمعة الاحزان

----------


## القلب المرح

شكرا لك
بارك الله فيك
تحياتي..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

بارك الله فيك على هالموضوع ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

بنتظاار جديد ..

كل المودة

----------


## عماد علي

كلام رائع وحكم جميلة.. سلمت يمينك أخي أمير الاحزان.

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

توجهت إلى حكيم لأسأله عن شئ يحيرني 
فسمعته يقول :عن ماذا تريد أن تسأل؟

قلت :ماهو أكثر شئ مدهش في البشر؟
فأجابني .البشر !يملون من الطفولة،يسارعون ليكبروا،ثم يتوقون ليعودوا أطفالا ثانيةً
يضيعون صحتهم ليجمعوا المال،ثم يصرفون المال ليستعيدوا الصحة
يفكرون بالمستقبل بقلق،وينسون الحاضر،فلا يعيشون الحاضر ولا المستقبل
يعيشون كما لو أنهم لن يموتوا أبداً،ويموتون كما لو أنهم لم يعيشوا أبداً
مرت لحظات صمت ...
ثم سألت: ماهي دروس الحياة التي على البشر أن يتعلموها؟
فأجابني:ليتعلموا أنهم لا يستطيعون جعل أحد يحبهم،كل مايستطيعون فعله هو جعل أنفسهم محبوبين
ليتعلموا ألا يقارنوا أنفسهم مع الأخرين
ليتعلموا التسامح ويجربوا الغفران
ليتعلموا أنهم قد يسببون جروحاً عميقة لمنن يحبون في بضع دقائق فقط،لكن قد يحتاجون لمداواتهم سنوات طويلة
ليتعلموا أن الإنسان الأغنى ليس من يملك الأكثر ،بل هو من يحتاج الأقل
ليتعلموا أن هناك أشخاص يحبونهم جداً ولكنهم لم يتعلموا كيف يظهروا أو يعبروا عن شعورهم
ليتعلموا أن هناك شخصين يمكن أن ينظر إلى نفس الشيء ويريانه بشكل مختلف
ليتعلموا أنه لا يكفي أن يسامح أحدهم الاخر ،لكن عليهم أن يسامحوا أنفسهم أيضاً
قلت بخضوع :شكراً لك . 
تقبلوا ارقى تحياتي..
دمعة الأحزان

----------


## Warm Heart

*طبع حب الدنيا يريد الانسان أن يجمع الدنيا* 
*كلها ويمتلكها في قبضة يده ولكن لايعلم* 
*بانه يجمع متاعبه معه وفي النهاية كل* 
*يحصل له لا يعجبه ويطلب المزيد.*

*موضوع جميل يستحق الشكر* 
*يعطيك العافية وننتظر المزيد*

----------


## فرح

*مشكوووره خيتوووو*
*     دمعة الاحزان* 
*   ع هيك طرح وااااايد جميل* 
*      يعطيك الله العاااافيه* 
*       تحيااااااتي    فـــــــــرح*

----------


## بنت العواميه

*يسلمو عــ النقل,,,* 
*موضوع رائع,,*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه,,,*


*تحياتي لكِ*
*,,, بنت العواميه,,,*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

warm heart
فرح
 بنت العواميه
الله يعلفيكم ويسلموا
وعساكم على على القوة
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكورة حبيبتي دمعة 

تسلمي 

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## عماد علي

الله يعطيك الف عافية وتسلم الايادي....

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

الله يعافيكم ويسلمكم 
امول 
وابو باسم 
ويعطيكم العافيه
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## وعود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

توجهت الى حكيم لأسأله عن شىء يحيرني ...

فسمعته ً يقول : "عن ماذا تريد أن تسأل؟"

قلت : "ما هو أكثر شيء مدهش في البشر؟"

فأجابني : "البشر! يملّون من الطفولة ، يسارعون ليكبروا ، ثم يتوقون 
ليعودوا أطفالاً ثانيةً"

" يضيّعون صحتهم ليجمعوا المال ،ثم يصرفون المال ليستعيدوا الصحة"

" يفكرون بالمستقبل بقلق ، وينسَون الحاضر، فلا يعيشون الحاضر ولا 
المستقبل"

" يعيشون كما لو أنهم لن يموتوا أبداً ، و يموتون كما لو أنهم لم 
يعيشوا أبداً"

مرّت لحظات صمت .....
ثم سألت : "ما هي دروس الحياة التي على البشر أن يتعلّموها؟"
فأجابني:
"ليتعلّموا أنهم لا يستطيعون جَعل أحدٍٍ يحبهم،كل ما يستطيعون فعله هو 
جَعل أنفسهم محبوبين"

"ليتعلموا ألاّ يقارنوا أنفسهم مع الآخرين "

"ليتعلموا التسامح ويجرّبوا الغفران "

" ليتعلموا أنهم قد يسبّبون جروحاً عميقةً لمن يحبون في بضع دقائق فقط، 
لكن قد يحتاجون لمداواتهم سنوات ٍطويلة "

" ليتعلموا أن الإنسان الأغنى ليس من يملك الأكثر، بل هو من يحتاج 
الأقل"

" ليتعلموا أن هناك أشخاص يحبونهم جداً ولكنهم لم يتعلموا كيف يظهروا 
أو يعبروا عن شعورهم"

" ليتعلموا أن شخصين يمكن أن ينظرا إلى نفس الشيء و يَرَيَانِه بشكلٍ 
مختلف"

"ليتعلموا أنه لا يكفي أن يسامح أحدهم الآخر، لكن عليهم أن يسامحوا 
أنفسهم أيضاً"

قلتُ بخضوع : "شكراً لك"


تحياتي ..
وعـــــــــود
منقول

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

"ليتعلّموا أنهم لا يستطيعون جَعل أحدٍٍ يحبهم،كل ما يستطيعون فعله هو 
جَعل أنفسهم محبوبين" 

*مشكورة خيوه على الموضوع الجميل حقاً ،،* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## نور الولايه

يسلموووووووووووووو 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## الباسل

الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه على هذا الموضوع الجميل سلمت يداك.
تقبل خالص تحيات اخوك
الباســــــــــــــل

----------


## شمعه تحترق

> " ليتعلموا أن شخصين يمكن أن ينظرا إلى نفس الشيء و يَرَيَانِه بشكلٍ 
> مختلف"




يسلمووو عالمشاركه الطيبه

موفقين لكل خير

----------


## القلب المرح

بوركت يمناك عالطرح
يعطيك الله العافيه
وننتظر المزيد من مشاركاتك الرائعه
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..

----------


## عماد علي

للرفع

----------


## حور الجنان

يسلمووووووو اخوي الفاقدات على طرحك الرائع وحكمك الجميلة

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*رائع ما نقلتيه
كلمات هادفه
ونصائح غاليه
جميل أن نحتذى بإقتنائها
والعمل بها*

*شكراً لك* 

*تحياتي*
*فاطمية المكارم*

----------

